# Big Head, Short Legs - my 8 week puppy - Is it normal?



## luv2laugh

I just got photos of our 8 week little puppy. He is soooo adorable, but he looks a little top heavy. 

Some of it could be the angle of the camera, but do these photos look like normal Vizsla composition for a little guy? I think it's really only one that looks a little disproportionate. At puppies do their body parts grow at different times?

Did I mention that I think he's adorable? We get him on Tuesday.


----------



## Adelle25

He is so cute, in the pictures he looks younger than 8 weeks old, were these taken recently? 

V do 90% of there growing in the 1st 6 months. 

A


----------



## luv2laugh

Hmmm, I don't know. They just sent them to me today, but they could have been taken earlier.


----------



## mswhipple

He is adorable! I see what you mean, though. In the first two photos, his legs do look a bit shorter than usual. You could search Google Images and/or Bing Images to compare with other puppies of his age. I am not sure if their body parts grow at different rates. He's a sweetie!


----------



## cooperman

I totally understand where you are coming from. Let me start by saying he is so cute, but yes he does look a little out of sink. Kenzie our now 6 month old has had some very strange growth spurts. Back end higher than the front, big head syndrome, then the front end went taller, currently she has a camel hump. Let me assure you though that they will eventually grow to regular looking..


----------



## luv2laugh

Thanks guys, I think I am over analyzing everything before he gets here. He's got such a sweet face though. I think I will calm down once he gets home. 

It's good to hear about Kenzie, Cooperman. As long as we know everything is normal, we can laugh at and enjoy all these weird growth phases.


----------



## harrigab

my Ruby, 4 month old is all legs atm, and looks like a camel  I'm sure everything will even itself out though.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

I _LOVE_ picture 034, that sideways tilt of the head kills me.

Get her into modelling!

Rh.


----------



## Kobi

He is DEFINITELY absolutely adorable.

I've heard of some Dwarfism in Vizslas from a few other members of this forum. As far as I know, the only concern with dwarfism would be if you were planning to use the puppy for hunting, running, shows, etc. It will not make them a less valuable companion, and I don't know if there are health problems associated with it. And obviously, your pup would not be breeding quality.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2146.msg14573.html#msg14573

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,865.0.html

I have no idea if your puppy has Dwarfism. I agree that his legs look a bit short, but he could just be growing awkwardly. He doesn't look unhealthy at all.


----------



## luv2laugh

Thanks Kobi, for the information!!!

We'll have to wait until he's a little bigger to see if he has dwarfism, but it's an interesting thought. We'd be ok with that.  

In my email to the breeder I said something like he is so cute with his big head and little legs and she said the picture made it look more so than it was. 

But, I think the photo of the doggy in the previous post is a good looking doggy. As long as there are no health problems and the breeder didn't do anything shady we are absolutely happy. I'm excited to pet him tomorrow!

We installed the baby gate over the weekend (for our cats security) and today I'm putting up little poster guidelines for rules/procedures to stuff.

"Potty Training" "Taking Oso out of the Crate" "Bite Inhibition Rules" 

I've done most of the reading, but my husband wants to know everything too. I think that's the best way for us to remember what we are "supposed" to do in the beginning.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

You are much better prepared than I was Luv. Well done. I'd love to see more photos of Oso when you get him, if it isn't any trouble.

Rh.


----------



## Kobi

I'm really curious to see how this pup fills out now. Like I said, I'm definitely not an expert, but looking at those pics I think he's a shorty. Which only makes him cuter. The big dopey head may make him the most adorable puppy ever haha!


----------



## luv2laugh

Puppy is home and I'm exhausted!! It's been so much fun though. He is so playful and cuddly and just well socialized, not dominant or fearful at all. It is just GREAT!!!

He looks very proportional to me. I'll post some photos later. Either way, we are in LOVE! I actually think he may have already outgrown whatever stage those photos were taken of. He is tinier than I thought he'd be though. Very fun.


----------



## Ozkar

I was just about to say... he looks fine... like a normal little V puppy. They are a little out of proportion in the first few months. As others have also said, they will go through growth spurts where they will look fat, skinny, short, tall and everything in between! 

If your puppy is even half as rewarding as my two are then my god you are in for some fun and a bond you will never have had with another breed.


----------



## mswhipple

Oso (Osito) is a cute name! What is its origin? We would love to see more photos when you have a chance. 

I was looking at your blog, luv2laugh, and I just love the photo of the puppy in the upper right-hand corner (the puppy in mid-air)! So cute! 

Will your puppy be trained as a gun dog, or will he be a family pet only?


----------



## luv2laugh

Hi Ms Whipple, we were planning on pet only. I do know owners of Vizslas who never intended on hunting with their dogs and ended up really enjoying it. 

This is a small possibility. Once he goes a couple more weeks, he's going into puppy classes and then obedience classes, etc. He's a smart little guy and I want to keep his mind active. Whether that is through hunting or agility, or just tricks/"jobs" at home, I'm not sure. 

He is pointing at everything though! We were playing with him with a cat toy, and he does the typical point. He even pointing at his ball once. I'm assuming that stance where they elongate the head and the tail goes straight is a point. It sure looks like it. I DO need to update with photos. Yesterday we took lots of video and photos too, I just need to upload. this forum has been so valuable!


----------



## ctracyverizon

I like your blog.

In the video of the the puppy litter you can tell that they are all normal size and build.

He will be fine.

He has a good looking dad and mom !!!

Have fun


----------



## mswhipple

luv2laugh, your puppy will do just fine as a "pet only" but just as you have observed, hunting is in his blood. He is already pointing! My Willie Boy is basically my pet, but he makes it his job to keep his yard free of critters like birds, squirrels, chipmunks, opossums, raccoons, etc., and he points all the time, too.  I just tell him what a good hunter he is! Willie is gun shy. I adopted him from the dog pound, and found out on the 4th of July that he is scared of fire crackers (he runs for the house)! So for him, this home is a good match, since he is not expected to be around guns. Enjoy your new lifestyle!


----------



## luv2laugh

Pictures... finally, as promised. I guess this shows, that most likely, it was a phase. I think he looks pretty proportionate.  Oso means bear in Spanish and he is named in honor of a good dog my husband had growing up named Oso. I got several ear flapping photos myself - so fun!


----------



## mswhipple

Well, Oso is OH, SO CUTE!! (Couldn't resist.) He really is adorable!


----------



## ironman_stittsville

That is a good looking V. Congrats! ;D


----------



## OttosMama

Hey Luv2Laugh!!

Oso is Otto's brother!!!! I recognized him from your profile picture (because Peter sent me some of the same!) and then I checked out your site! We should chat. I would love to share stories.. see if there are any similarities!!


----------



## luv2laugh

Otto's Momma, that is so neat! They look a lot alike too! I would love to chat about the two brothers.


----------



## Mischa

luv2laugh said:


> Hi Ms Whipple, we were planning on pet only. I do know owners of Vizslas who never intended on hunting with their dogs and ended up really enjoying it.


We never intended for Mischa to compete in the Field Dog Trials. Krazy Kian's parent's were training him on birds and we figured it would be good for Mischa to go as well since it is in the breed (especially as a pup from Onpoint) and it looked like fun.

Then we went to Vegas earlier this year and boarded Mischa at a breeder/trainer for a week. When we came back, the Field Dog Junior trial was the following day and we figured, why not? She passed two tests that day and it was only 1 more for her title. 2 months later, at her qualifying test, she ended up obtaining a perfect score! [end brag] 

Anyway, my point is, it is super fun to watch and an incredible physical and mental work out for the dog. We definitely intend on continuing training for her and maybe one day, Kian and Mischa will obtain their FDX title together! 

Enjoy your new pup. He is incredibly adorable! And as everyone says, take lots and lots of photos and videos. I have about 50 shots/videos of Mischa from up to 6 months and I still wish I had more lol.

-Janice


----------

